# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Haimer A63 Ø 6x70

## cuonglabs

Thời gian bắt đầu 4/7/2015 ( 11h30 ) đến hết ngày 7/7/2015 ( 23h59 )
Giá khởi điểm 30.000đ 
Bước giá thấp nhất 10.000đ
Mong anh em ủng hộ.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Con HSK này chắc chỉ có đại ra "kẻ hủy diệt" là ham hố thôi...ngoài ra còn em ham hố nhưng em chỉ ham A40 hà. Cho 1 giá 1 đi ngay luôn ủng hộ bác chủ đi đại ca ơi kaka

----------


## Nam CNC

cái này nhìn giống gá dao bằng nhiệt quá , anh em le lưỡi rồi.

----------

